# Coop on Fire



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

Holy smokes. Yesterday my oldest girl went to see the baby chicks. She didn't realize it and accidentally knocked the heat lamp down. In under a minute the pine shaving caught on fire. We were able to put it out and save everyone and everything thanks to my 3yr old. He yelled "chickens on fire and I can't blow it". Haha. Anywho does anyone have a recommendation for a diff lamp. This one burned way to easy and I'm also not a fan of the clamp. Too loose. But it's the only one in stores here. So any suggestions of other stores I can buy online from would be great. Don't wanna end up with premature chicken nuggets out here


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Unless it is very cold where you live, you can get by with just a regular light bulb in the same lamp. Also you can tie a rope to that lamp and secure it overhead so that you don't have to depend on just the clamp for securing it. 

The heat lamp bulbs are just that....for generating heat..but you can do the same with a regular light bulb~folks have been doing for many a long year before they ever designed heat lamp bulbs.


----------



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

Yes maybe that is what I will do. We need a little light in the coop but its been upper 80s so I don't feel the need for a heat lamp. And I def do not want a risk of killing all the chickens or one of my kids getting hurt.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

that was a close call.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I zip tie mine in place too!


----------



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

That's a good trick. This thing is brand new but very unstable.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with Bee. That's all I ever used at this time of year was a regular light bulb. You can pick up a colored bulb for cheap and its enough to keep the chill off at night if needed. Black out bulbs are around 75 watt and the blue, green, etc. are usually around 25 watts. When we did need a heat lamp bulb we put in a regular light fixture and had hard wired it in.


----------

